# Need Motor



## pjollis (May 13, 2003)

looking for 3 to 5 hp motor brand dont matter


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

got plenty here in rich va couple of these boat shops


----------



## pjollis (May 13, 2003)

thank you inaew where is rich VA or give me phone numbers


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*RICHMOND VIRGINIA*

eds marine 804 - 798- 6654 // southeastern marine 804 -226- 1111 theres a couple for you hell check the boating board i got th boat / trailer / motor damn near brand new trolling motor also $ 875 [8 -hrspwr ]


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

pjollis....what you looking to pay, and what's it going on?


----------



## pjollis (May 13, 2003)

thank you in awe i wiil call also wizardude it is for 14ft jon boat


----------

